# Picking a Harness



## bannerminis (Jan 20, 2011)

I was looking at these two Harnesses and was wondering which is the best to go for or is there really any difference other then price

This is the 1st one and would you recomment the buckle and traces option

http://www.minitack.com/mw200.htm

The 2nd which is cheaper

http://www.minitack.com/mw95.htm

And should I be getting the over check/side check or dual??

Keeping in mind I am very new and need to learn more about what it all does.

I plan on showing with this harness and it will be for driving at home.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 20, 2011)

I definitely recommend buckle-in traces. There is a lot more adjustment with them.

If I had to use a check, I would use a side check that allows the horse to flex more. An overcheck pulls the horses nose out, especially on a mini that isn't designed to carry his head up. IMO there are very few minis that are designed for an overcheck the way that Saddlebreds are, with a long, hooky, upright neck.






The 200 has more workmanship in the stitching, etc. which is appreciated in the show ring, but the 95 includes breeching which is good for working at home, especially if you go out on the trail.

Myrna


----------



## Sandee (Jan 20, 2011)

I would hope that someone from your area (are showing in Ireland?) would tell you what's used there. Last I heard Europe doesn't use the checks (especially overchecks) like we do here in the States.

The buckle in traces are nice and they are what is on my newest show harness (yes, from Ozark) but even on my 34" mare they are at the shortest hole. I had to rig a piece to hold the ends as they tend to stick out and flap around.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 20, 2011)

We had recently bought a harness from Ozark Tack and with buckles in traces, Brass hardware, a sidecheck and French Tugs. You do not need breeching if you are going to horse shows, breeching is good if you are just driving around your place.


----------



## bannerminis (Jan 20, 2011)

So this is my dilema - I plan on doing both and like the idea of the buckles in traces for the adjusment factor and the breeching for when I am driving him at home. I plan on doing a lot of hill work (well cant avoid them around here



) so some brakes would be good.

Also I might train my other boy next yr but with the right harness it should fit him as well as he is only 1" smaller so the more adjustment I can make the better.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 20, 2011)

The cheaper pleasure harness is a wonderful starter harness but really isn't what you're looking for. If you're going to bother with the import fees, get something really nice! I personally wouldn't go for the other harness you've pictured either. Again, it's a nice harness but lacks some of the kind of fine details that are traditional for harness in your area. For the same $500 as your show harness with buckle-in traces, get the Carriage harness instead. The breeching is much nicer-looking, the bridle better detailed, it comes with nice touches like roller buckles and leather keepers instead of conway buckles or rectangular metal buckles, and it will look much more appropriate with the Bennington cart you bought.




I've seen all three harnesses in person and there are a lot of nice little touches on the Carriage harness that aren't mentioned on the website.



That's the one I started out with; in fact you can see Kody and I pictured on the sales page for it.



I now have the deluxe rolled leather show harness and a separate synthetic CDE harness but I kept the Carriage harness as being too good to sell and will start Turbo in it in a few months.





Don't hesitate to ask Lisa about customizing your harness as well. You can get it with square blinkers instead of D-shaped, add breeching to a show harness, ask for the teardrop to be longer, get a different browband, order two breastcollars, whatever you'd like. Give her measurements for your particular horse as well! It's bad enough for someone in the States to have to send a part back for exchange- it would be horrible for someone overseas.





Especially given the hills you have I wouldn't use more than a side check. Do order buckle-in traces and DON'T get rolled ones! Rolled is fine for a light show cart but ridiculously flimsy for cross-country driving and a heavier cart like you'll have. One good bump and SNAP!

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 20, 2011)

Might I step in and suggest you NOT get the show harness (even with the buckle-in traces option) that you have the link for... that costs around $500?

I would like to point out that it has ROUND leather lines and traces, not ROLLED. I was VERY VERY disappointed when I got my harness, as it had been advertised as rolled. There is a huge difference in durability with this detail. If you are JUST using the harness to show a few times a year, it will be JUST fine. However, with a lot of use, the ROUND leather won't hold up because it has less leather and no stitching to prevent stretch and breakage like the ROLLED leather will.

I DO like the Mose Miller harnesses a lot... but honestly I'd recommend the $300 harness unless you want to invest in the $800 rolled leather one. That one will be beautiful AND durable.

Just wanted to point that out for everyone who might not know these harnesses very well, and the differences between!

Andrea


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 20, 2011)

> I would like to point out that it has ROUND leather lines and traces, not ROLLED. I was VERY VERY disappointed when I got my harness, as it had been advertised as rolled. There is a huge difference in durability with this detail


I hear ya there...that drives me crazy; calling cut-round leather, rolled. Totally NOT the same thing at all!!! I had a set of beautiful brown ROLLED leather reins made a few years ago, and I have seen people using the cut-round ones, saying they are the same thing. Makes me want to tear my hair out. As far as I am concerned, for the harness maker to do this is not only cheating the customer, it is removing the strength and integrity of the leather.


----------



## susanne (Jan 20, 2011)

I assume you were referring to other harnesses makers that mislabel round vs. rolled, or perhaps the product description has been changed since your purchase, but just so nobody thinks that Ozark is misrepresenting this show harness, it very clearly states ROUND lines and traces. No misrepresentation.

I'm not questioning either disneyhorse or Sue on rolled being better -- I just want to be fair to Ozark.



> Show Harness by Mose Miller
> This is a fantastic black leather show harness.
> 
> It will look gorgeous on any horse. Handcrafted from first quality USA leather and solid brass buckles with stainless steel tongues. This harness will last. This harness is made not only for show but to also work your horse in. *Round leather lines and checks.* Patent breast collar, back saddle, browband, caveson and blinders. Bridle has dual check and box keepers. All of these features come together to make a truly awesome show harness.
> ...


----------



## bannerminis (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys - thats why this forum is so invaluable. I think after looking at it I will go for the Carriage Harness and get the v breast collar. And thanks for letting me know Leia that I can ask for what I want. Getting more excited now


----------



## susanne (Jan 21, 2011)

You might want to ask if they can add a second strap to the breast collar hanger. I have no idea what this would cost, but I think it would make it much more ergonomic.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope, I never said Ozark misrepresented the harness, as I did not get it from there. I just wanted to point it out because a lot of harness newbies just don't know the difference and might not even notice.

Andrea


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 21, 2011)

susanne said:


> You might want to ask if they can add a second strap to the breast collar hanger. I have no idea what this would cost, but I think it would make it much more ergonomic.


I do like a second strap, too, but it can be hard to fit on an A size horse collar. There is only so much room there!



My B harness collars have a split neck strap though.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 24, 2011)

I wasn't picking on any particular company...just stating the fact that a lot, if not most of the ROUND-CUT harnesses are advertised as rolled. and yes, it is hard for the new-time buyers to know the difference. IMO, there should be NO round-cut harnesses anyways, as it does remove the major portion of strength from the leather by doing so. I literally cringe when someone hitches with round-cut traces, and drives away holding round-cut reins.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 24, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> I literally cringe when someone hitches with round-cut traces, and drives away holding round-cut reins.


That is what a fad will produce over true horsemanship...you know, we don't want "all that leather" covering our horses (sarcasm included for free



)....


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 24, 2011)

> That is what a fad will produce over true horsemanship...you know, we don't want "all that leather" covering our horses (sarcasm included for free
> 
> 
> 
> )....



Exactly...including the sarcasm. LOL!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 24, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> That is what a fad will produce over true horsemanship...you know, we don't want "all that leather" covering our horses (sarcasm included for free
> 
> 
> 
> )....


That is what *ignorance* produces. Rolled leather is much stronger (apparently) and covers just as little of the horse!



Roundcut is simply a poor safety decision, period. Not poor horsemanship.

Using a harness that is too fine for the task at hand and putting looks ahead of the horse's comfort is poor horsemanship, but rolled leather rarely has anything to do with that in my experience. It's the parts that _aren't_ rolled like the 1.5" saddle, 5/8" breastcollar, too-tight overcheck, etc. that hurt!





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 24, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Rolled leather is much stronger (apparently) and* covers just as little of the horse*! Using a harness that is too fine for the task at hand and putting looks ahead of the horse's comfort is poor horsemanship, but *rolled leather rarely has anything to do with that in my experience*.


Are we talking about the same thing?



My harnesses have rolled (or folded) leather on the breastcollar and breeching, and I would find that much more comfortable than flat unfolded single strap leather or round leather. Granted, they are much wider than 5/8", more like 2" (except for my Freedom Collar).

The 5/8" breastcollar can't hurt too much when you harness the horse to pull with the wrap straps instead of the tugs...that would be where that 1.5" saddle would come into play.





I do consider a poor safety decision poor horsemanship.



Yes, some poor safety decisions could be ignorance, too.

Maybe we are trying to say the same thing....





Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 25, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually are



but in this specific case regarding what I mean by "rolled leather," probably not. Hopefully Disneyhorse or one of the other fine-harness experts who originally posted will come on and clarify for us but I get the impression that "rolled leather" is different from "roundcut leather" in the way it is made but looks the same- i.e. a thin, round piece of harness leather that appears very refined and narrow. I think the rolled leather is folded over and stitched into a tube rather than being skinned down to a narrow little piece but how it's made is the part I'm not sure on.

This, for instance, is a "rolled leather show harness."






The neckstrap, reins, traces, throatlatch and check in that picture are all rolled leather rather than flat. I think what you're talking about is rolling the edges of a flat piece of leather, making it softer and so it doesn't chafe. That is standard on any quality leather harness and is different from what we're discussing.





Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 25, 2011)

> rolled leather is folded over and stitched into a tube rather than being skinned down to a narrow little piece but how it's made is the part I'm not sure on.


Yes, so a length of rolled leather is still as structurally sound as it was before it was rolled. A round-cut piece, CANNOT be, as much of it has been cut off of it...leaving a much narrower, hence, much weaker piece. I am not sure either of what kind of machine is used, but could ask my harness maker. The set of reins he made for me are absolutely gorgeous...and sewn...not cut, into a round strip of leather. (flat of course where held)


----------



## ruffian (Feb 4, 2011)

I would love to see a close up of "Rolled" leather. I think I get what it is, but would like confirmation.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is a reasonably good picture of a set of rolled (and sewn) reins. See where the flat leather has been actually folded and sewn...not simply CUT to make them round.

Rolled leather reins.k

To tell you the truth, I had never seen cut round leather used until I saw mini harnesses done that way. I cannot imagine any harness maker getting away with such a thing in the regular horse world, as it takes the strength and integrity from the leather to cut it in such a way.


----------

